# Would you date someone who looks just like you?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Serious question. If someone who basically looks like an opposite sex version of you came up to you and asked you out, what would you think?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

What?

I'd probably get confused, think it's a joke and then say no anyways.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

no, im hideous. I got voted off beautifulpeople.com with 100% hell NOs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

very difficult question to answer..... because the actual thought of it.... its kinda weird.

i think maybe yes I would.... but cant say %100 .. dont they always say that a good deal of the time people find attraction to people that can be similar in some appearance.? its a very diverse thing attraction ......


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course not. I can do better than that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, I look horrible. No chance.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Would he have more masculine features than me, or would he just be me with a penis?


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I was once told that I look like Rachael Stevens, so yes.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

yikes

no chance in heck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so. The mental image disgusts me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yesh i wood


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

Do you mean something like this?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Would he have more masculine features than me, or would he just be me with a penis?


 Hell, I don't know. Take your pick. I guess it would be a man who has your general features. Someone who (even though they're obviously the opposite gender) strangely reminds you of yourself in general appearance and perhaps body language as well.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

That would be awesome.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PathologicalSigher said:


> Do you mean something like this?


 :lol

Kinda. Yeah. She WAS pretty hot. Never thought Jerry Seinfeld was attractive.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes as long as she had feminine features and didn't look exactly like me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hell no. I don't date Asian chicks anyway, because they remind me of my family.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeck. I'm attracted to people who mostly have opposite facial features. I think.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell no. BUT i am attracted to guys with similar...you know, "colours" as me? Like, i'm a pale brunette and i'm pretty much always attracted to guys with dark brown hair, usually quite pale. It's extremly rare for me to like a blonde guy, and i have never been attracted to a guy from another "race". It probably sounds horrible and racist but i can't help what my body thinks :um


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not really. No. Ew.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Would I date someone that Looked EXACTLY like me? No. That's creepy and weird.

Would I date someone that looked like a gender swapped version of me? Probably not. (That might wind up being a bit too creepy. Plus I don't want to accidentally date my long lost adopted twin sister.) But it really depends on what I'd look like as a female. If the resemblance is too similar I'd probably stay clear of them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Serious question. If someone who basically looks like an opposite sex version of you came up to you and asked you out, what would you think?


Believe it or not, I had this happen in the past. She even had Social Anxiety issues and took antidepressants. She was the female me in every way. I was horrified.


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Probably not. 

I find it attractive when a woman has looks somewhat similar to mine, but there needs to be some difference, aside from mere feminization. A girl who appeared to be exactly what I would have looked like if I had been born a girl instead of a guy would be too strange.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd be confused, then say no.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's like, the definition of narcissism. 
Also; no. Even chicks skinnier than me are too chunky. Gotta have that thigh gap for the hotness.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No I prefer dark hair, dark eyes.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

That would be the fugliest woman ever.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

vicente said:


> Hell no. I don't date Asian chicks anyway, because they remind me of my family.


Is that a joke?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

thing said:


> Is that a joke?


No. If you're not a racial minority, you might not understand.

I'm not the only one on this forum:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1079884481-post27.html


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No :no well maybe once


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I'd laugh my *** off in shock and then get hella creeped out, but then think that this chance only comes once in a lifetime so yes, I would give it a chance.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gross no way. Pale skin and no muscle tone is not attractive.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

honestly though i would probably be fine with it. if only i could find this person.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> honestly though i would probably be fine with it. if only i could find this person.


If only I had photoshop. I'd post your Bidoof face onto a picture with my body. It'd be comedy gold.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> If only I had photoshop. I'd post your Bidoof face onto a picture with my body. It'd be comedy gold.


someone plz do this

then i can put up ads for people who look just like that

this could get me a reality show come on


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Already do. My mirror on my bed stand falls onto me in bed most nights, so in a way I already sleep with my look a like and eventually this made it official that we're dating.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand this thing I keep hearing lately about you look for a mate that looks like you. Wouldn't that encourage a lot of incest? At least between cousins, which would add up after a while.
You'd think you'd be most attracted to the most exotic person possible because that would mix up the genes the most.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

no cos i'm not gai


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

what if you are gay? so like someone who looks exactly like yourself? like a twin brother? uke 

anyways, i guess i would date a female version of myself if she had a totally different personality then myself...


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

yes, i'm gorgeous


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

So you're basically asking would I date a clone of myself?

No way!


Would I date a girl who looks like me? Sure, why not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Someone who is like me, yes. Someone who looks like me, probably not. I can barely stand to look at myself most days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

If they resembled me or any of my family members.. or even family friends, then.. uh.. no uke that's just creepy & weird, & sadly there are people out there who do end up dating a doppleganger.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I would if he agreed to shave his legs.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I've always been attracted to woman more built like myself. That speak with the same demeanor, and draw and have similar facial features. Pretty narcissistic of me sure I guess, but it's the truth. Now I just need to find a girl with that Cindy Crawford mole to complete the full package.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

After seeing this thread, and not finding any 'change your gender generators' I went into photoshop and decided to masculinise my face.

v.1.0 is in progress.

Current thoughts: This is so weird.

I can't unsee this.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

So, basically someone who looks like my eldest sister... Sounds a tad weird for me.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> After seeing this thread, and not finding any 'change your gender generators' I went into photoshop and decided to masculinise my face.
> 
> v.1.0 is in progress.
> 
> Current thoughts: This is so weird.


You should totally post that.  You're face is kinda nice the way it is though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yajyklis10 said:


> You should totally post that.  You're face is kinda nice the way it is though.


the before pic wasn't brilliantly representative of what I look like either tbh (used flash as well) I did some others but they all came out terribly and one looked slightly alien lmao.










In conclusion I think me and male me are just gonna stay friends and solve crimes.


----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

no lol


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't have a nice butt so probably not


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gopherinferno said:


> honestly though i would probably be fine with it. if only i could find this person.


Not if she has Kelso, I mean Ashton Kutcher.

What do I know? He probably can't remember his own name!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> the before pic wasn't brilliantly representative of what I look like either tbh (used flash as well) I did some others but they all came out terribly and one looked slightly alien lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks just like my old drug dealer


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> the before pic wasn't brilliantly representative of what I look like either tbh (used flash as well) I did some others but they all came out terribly and one looked slightly alien lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ohh my gosh. My underwear just completely disintegrated. I think your qualities still outshine any drawbacks here. 0


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

A genderswapped version of me? Would be cute. Fugly, but cute. But a total stranger asking me out? I'd freak out in some way. I'd be looking for the camera.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

No one has made a Silence of the Lambs, Buffalo bill joke yet? lmao


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> looks just like my old drug dealer


Maybe not _solve _ crimes then.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have no clue. I don't know what I actually look like to others, so if there was a dude version of me walking around I probably wouldn't even notice it. No idea what I would think of them.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I would. I think it'd be interesting dating someone who was basically the female version of myself.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Sure, but there are no mongrels of the same or a similar mix where I live so there is zero chance of meeting someone who looks like me.


----------



## chaotic brain (Oct 10, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I don't understand this thing I keep hearing lately about you look for a mate that looks like you. Wouldn't that encourage a lot of incest? At least between cousins, which would add up after a while.
> You'd think you'd be most attracted to the most exotic person possible because that would mix up the genes the most.


From what I understand humans usually prefer similarity, but preference for difference happens in a few key areas.

Smell plays a key role in attraction, so people are basically attracted to those who have the most differentiated smell, but similar looks.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

It would be like dating my sister


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah that would be pretty neat. They don't even have to be of the opposite sex lol.
Would feel kinda incestuous haha


----------



## oscariswild (May 27, 2015)

I suppose I wouldn't mind too badly, but I have yet to meet anyone else that looks like the undead.


----------

